# ? would cichlids and tiger barbs thrive together?



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

i have a 29 gal that i'm working on setting up, and am just curious if they could thrive together. if there's going to be tension or anything like that i don't wanna do it. i would want both species to be happy.
and if they can't, what species are good community with cichlids?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

what cichlids are you considering? Most africans get too big for a 29. There are some tanganyikans that might work. Problem is, cichlids are territorial and tiger barbs are nippy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO, tigers and african cichlids both need a 55 and don't really do well together long-term.


----------



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

wishiwasafish said:


> i have a 29 gal that i'm working on setting up, and am just curious if they could thrive together. if there's going to be tension or anything like that i don't wanna do it. i would want both species to be happy.
> and if they can't, what species are good community with cichlids?


i decided i just simply don't have enough tank space for cichlids at the moment. i will someday have a cichlid tank as they are one of my favorite fish to watch but for the moment (the 29 gallon was given to me for free, otherwise i would ahve gone bigger for the tiger barbs) so i am going with a tiger barb only 29 gallon. i will probably try to get anywhere between 8-12 tigers in there. i have 6 right now so eventually i will add a few more. 

for future reference, what is the minimum size tank for zebra cichlids? i guess i don't know much about specific specie names but i really like the blue zebra's alot. i've read lots of hiding spaces (caves etc.), but any other vital info i will need would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

You could consider a dwarf cichlids for the 29. Appisto's, Rams, convicts even. These 3 do well with Tiger Barbs as dither fish.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

wishiwasafish said:


> ..for future reference, what is the minimum size tank for zebra cichlids? i guess i don't know much about specific specie names but i really like the blue zebra's alot. i've read lots of hiding spaces (caves etc.), but any other vital info i will need would be appreciated. thanks


Minimum tank for zebra's (which are mbuna's belonging to the Metriaclima/Maylandia genus) is 55gal, though due to their dominant dispositions, a 75-90gal may be a better choice if the option is available.

Mbuna's are social-aggressive fish and tend to form hierarchical groups. Zebra's are generally predisposed to being dominant fish in the tank and tend to strive to occupy the top echelon's of the tank's 'pecking order' zebra's. I've got three mbuna tanks the alpha male in each tank is a zebra.

They are capable of displaying great levels of aggression in their attempt to be the top fish in the tank, but I've found that once they've accomplished that (or have no rivals) they mellow out quite a bit, confident in their dominance. These traits make them compatible with less aggressive and very aggressive mbuna's, such as certain members of the pseudotropheus and melanochromis genera. Caves are beneficial in that they provide hiding spots for sub-dominant fish or prized territories for dominant fish. Lots of rocks break lines of sight which can contribute to aggression reduction.

The alpha male in my 125gal mbuna tank is a red zebra. He's reclusive most of the time but will break up fights and 'keep the peace' chasing off the participants. I believe it does this to prevent a 'winner' of a fight from gaining confidence which impedes rival development. Ideally zebra's (like most other mbuna's) are best kept in 'harem's (1 male with a group of females of the same species). Matured male zebra's tend to have low tolerance for other matured males of their species. 

Most zebra species are algae grazers in nature and due best on a veggie-based low-protein percentage content diet, so avoid meaty foods or foods that contain high levels of protein.

The most common zebra in the hobby are Red Zebra's. The most common color scheme of red zebra is solid orange for both genders. In the wild, however males are blue. The species also comes in an orange-blotched (OB) pattern.

Other zebra's common in the hobby are Cobalt Blue Zebra's (both genders are blue), Ice Blue Zebra's (blue with orange-red dorsal fins), and Red Top Zebras (black/blue vertically striped with red dorsals fins), though there are many types of zebra available. Kenyi (M. lombardoi) are also members of the zebra-complex (and can be more aggressive than the aformentioned species).

Zebra's generally have robust builds and usually max out at about 5" or 6", though some species can get larger upwards of 7" and even 8" (like the black-barred zebra in my avatar).


----------



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

kay-bee,
thank you so much for all that great info. i didn't know any of that stuff. if you don't mind, i'd like to pick your brain a little more when the time gets closer for me to set up my cichlid tank. it probably won't be until fall or later but i would really appreciate it if i could pm you some questions if you wouldn't mind.
thanks so much


----------

